# Subacromial bursectomy



## tamerlane (Aug 28, 2009)

Subacromial bursectomy done arthroscopically with NO acromioplasty???? NOC or other suggestions appreciated


----------



## mbort (Aug 28, 2009)

was that the only thing done?


----------



## tamerlane (Aug 28, 2009)

No.  Unfortunately full message did not go through,  arthroscopic subacromial bursectomy, biceps tenotomy (NOC) and chondroplasty glenoid and humeral head.


----------



## mbort (Aug 28, 2009)

so you've got a 29823 for the bursectomy and chrondoplasty and a 29999 for the  biceps tenotomy


----------

